# Hiding your Kindle



## vianalky (Jan 10, 2011)

Following my first attempt (FAILED!!) to upload my pictures and then successes with a URL
I've now re tried here are the results.
I hope these work.
I'm using an Apple Mac OSX 10.6 Snow Leopard, Google Chrome.
Step at a time.
Join Kindle boards
Join PhotoBucket
Take the photos.
From the camera save to iPhoto
copy from iPhoto to a subdirectory (i called mine PhotoBucket)
From Photo Bucket upload the pictures to your account
follow instruction on PhotoBucket site very quick and simple.
Like, move mouse pointer to the green "Upload now" button ad left click.
Select your picture from where ever and click.
When "Uploaded"
Click on the picture and you should see








Note:
i put this picture in this post by left mouse clicking the field (Box) to the right of IMG Code
this changed the data inside the box/field to "copy" then went back to this topic page and "pasted" the data.
I did not have to click on the picture box above the smiling faces as the







were already there.
And then Bobs your uncle and Fannies your aunt.
Photos of my Kindle hiding place.:-


























And it means i can use my H4H diary.
Regards,
S&F
alan.


----------

